# Gentoo/FreeBSD

## Boinky

Beste allemaal,

ik kan er niks aan doen, maar het Gentoo-concept heeft iets. 

Ieder apparaat in mijn huis moet voorzien worden van Gentoo als dat kan. Sinds dat ik Gentoo/Linux volledig aan de praat heb op al mijn computers ben ik ook met FreeBSD aan het vogelen en dat valt niet tegen, in tegendeel.

Het is wel jammer dat je op de BSD-forums maar niet moet laten merken dat je ook "Linuks" gebruikt, zoals dat daar heet, want dan wordt al gauw gezegd dat je maar moet rtfm'men. RTFM = "lees dan ook die teringhandleiding" (zo ongeveer). Of iemand vindt het nodig om een OS-oorlog te beginnen of uit te leggen dat FreeBSD ontworpen is terwijl "Linuks" maar een zootje is van samengesmeten bagger. Zelfs als dat al zo zou zijn, dan nog is het knap dat die samengesmeten zooi zo goed werkt, maar goed  :Smile:  ... I don't care.

Dat soort taalgebruik is kennelijk gebruikelijk bij mensen die FreeBSD gebruiken. Ik zie de link niet in tussen een OS en taalgebruik, maar goed ...

Ik gebruik dagelijks Gentoo/Linux op diverse soorten machines naast soms ook Haiku (voor zover dat kan), Syllable (voor zover dat al kan), enz. 

Ik heb nu, wat in Gentoo/Linux-termen een stage 1-installatie heet, uitgevoerd maar dan met FreeBSD op de FreeBSD-manier (rebuilding world). Dat was een erg interessante ervaring: het proces liep heel soepel en vooral ook heel snel. En dan te bedenken dat in de laptop waar ik FreeBSD op geïnstalleerd heb slechts een Pentium-M zit met maar 512 Mb RAM-geheugen. De /etc/make.conf van FreeBSD is anders en soberder. FreeBSD vindt het niet goed als je extreme "optimalisaties" wilt doorvoeren. Maar het is geen probleem om met een -j4 een "make" uit te voeren in één scherm en nog één in een ander op een monoprocessor-systeem. FreeBSD blijft erg "responsive". Ik begrijp waarom het een prima server OS is.

Het is wennen dat je een slice moet aanmaken in een primaire partitie waarbinen dan de FreeBSD-parities worden aangemaakt. Ook de naamgeving van devices is wennen:

```

# mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/flash

```

wordt:

```

# mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0s1 /mnt/flash

```

Maar het is te leren en uiteindelijk niet zo onlogisch als je de achtergrond snapt.

Ook moet ik zeggen dat de manier waarop wpa_supplicant samenwerkt met een ath0 onder FreeBSD erg goed uitgekiend is. Dat werkt echt super en blijft ook werken. De associatie met mijn AP verloopt onder FreeBSD op dezelfde laptop veel sneller dan onder Gentoo/Linux.

Ook de manier waarop het kernconf-bestand is opgebouwd vind ik heel erg goed. In dat soort dingen komt de uniformiteit van FreeBSD goed tot uiting: alles gaat op dezelfde manier. Zo ook is /etc/rc.conf het centrale "regel"-bestand. En zo zijn er nog meer dingen.

De internetsnelheid onder FreeBSD is fenomenaal! De man pages zijn echt goed en ook hun handboek.

Echter ... Ze hebben nog steeds xorg-6.9 en zo in de stabiele tak en dat is voor mijn laptop een ramp ... Ja, je kan xorg-7.2 via "git" krijgen, enz. Daar ben ik nog even niet aan toe.

Ik ga wel weer de portage port voor FreeBSD binnenkort uitproberen (Gentoo/FBSD). Dat werkte toen ik dat een tijd geleden geprobeerd heb nog niet zo geweldig ...

Wat ik persoonlijk een ramp vind is dat je bv. niet goed kunt uitvogelen wat voor dependancies je allemaal binnentrekt als je een "make install clean" doet (equivalent van "emerge ..."). Je kunt ook niet aangeven dat je Samba niet wilt. Er bestaat een "knob" zoals dat heet (lijkt op een USE flag) en die luidt:

```

...

WITHOUT_SAMBA=yes

```

Maar zelfs dan nog wordt er allerlei Samba-spul binnengetrokken als je KDE 3.5 compileert vanaf de source. Ik heb zelfs in de Makefile van de port van kdebase3 onder FreeBSD de referenties naar Samba gewist, maar dan nog wordt het spul geïnstalleerd ...

Misschien heb ik nog iets over het hoofd gezien, maar portage is wat dat betreft voor mij veel slimmer.

Groetjes

----------

## PC_Freak

Ik heb laatst ook eens mijzelf aan FreeBSD gewaagd. Wat ik het meest lastige vind is dat er blijkbaar geen uniforme manier is om ports te installeren en onderhouden. Je kan zoals aangegeven werken met make, maar je kan ook gebruik maken van portmanager, portupgrade, enz. Ook de tree updaten kan op vele manieren, cvsup, portsnap enz.

Dit is langs de ene kant geen slechte eigenschap (je kiest zelf wat je gebruikt, of maakt zelf iets), maar langs de andere kant is het redelijk verwarrend, ook de FreeBSD manual verwijst naar deze diverse tools voor verschillende taken, ipv zich te beperken tot 1 vaste methode die altijd werkt.

Verder heb ik er nog niet veel mee bezig geweest tot op heden. Alvast chapeau voor het feit dat de ports-tree redelijk uptodate pakketten bevat.

----------

## Boinky

Je hebt KWord, AbiWord, enz. Is dat verwarrend? Ze doen min of meer allemaal hetzelfde, dat is het gewoon en jij hebt de keuze wat je wilt gebruiken. Dat is juist het mooie, vind ik.

Heb je wel eens geëxperimenteerd met ReactOS? Dat is maf spul!

Groetjes

----------

## PC_Freak

Een Office-applicatie is dan ook geen "vast" onderdeel van FreeBSD, tools om de ports te onderhouden zijn dat wel, daarom vind ik dat men op zijn minst een standaard-applicatie mag hebben die de meeste basistaken kan uitvoeren én die goed gedocumenteerd is, net als er voor Portage emerge bestaat.

Misschien ligt het aan mij, maar ik ben er alleszins al ingeslaagd om zaken te verknoeien enkel en alleen door deze pakketten op een normale manier door elkaar te gebruiken.

Ik hoop binnen enkele weken het tweede PC'tje terug werken te krijgen, daarna zal ik mij eens wagen aan ReactOS.

----------

## polle

Ik experimenteer ook wel eens met andere OS'en, maar doe dat dan gewoonlijkwel binnen gentoo via qemu.

----------

